# Firmware update for USB modem



## balanga (Apr 18, 2018)

How do I find the firmware version of a USB modem, and how would I update it if necessary? 

I'm presuming I can do this from FreeBSD....


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2018)

balanga said:


> How do I find the firmware version of a USB modem, and how would I update it if necessary?


Read the modem's manual? That's assuming you can update it in the first place.


----------



## Rod Myers (Apr 18, 2018)

Go to the modem manuf. web site. they should have any/all updates available there


----------



## balanga (Apr 18, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Read the modem's manual? That's assuming you can update it in the first place.




I kind of assumed that I could read the revision level directly, maybe via some AT command.

I'm sure Windows is able to get such information.


----------



## balanga (Apr 18, 2018)

Rod Myers said:


> Go to the modem manuf. web site. they should have any/all updates available there



Ever tried it with a Huawei modem? There seem to be 1000's of them and what it says on the outside label does not necessarily concur with what you really have.


----------

